# White Slime On Driftwood ?



## gimmemyshit (Oct 7, 2005)

I've seen this with some of my driftwood before, but am not sure why it happens. After the wood has been in the tank for a few days it blooms a white coat of fuzzy looking stuff.....it is slimey to the touch and doesn't appear to hurt anything.....in the past it just went away in about a week. Just wondering if anyone has experienced this with some pieces and not others. I picked two new pieces out of the same bin at the same store and rinsed both just as last time and got the same results one piece bloomed with this stuff and the other didn't


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

bacteria

Have you boiled the driftwood before adding it to the tank?


----------



## Eric54321 (Aug 5, 2006)

That is totally harmless to your fish but it looks ugly...
This happened because the wood was not prepared right.
You should have boiled it, bleached it, or cooked it in the oven to kill all the parasites, etc.

Being that it is in your tank already, I would just leave it alone and it will go away on its own.
But if you really do not like the looks of it, then take it out and scrub it off with a brush of some sort.
(Scrubing will probably not get rid of it but it will help to lessen the effects of that bacteria that is growing.)


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

also with above post, soak in lemon juice and rinse


----------



## gimmemyshit (Oct 7, 2005)

Hmmmmm....seems to be harmless.....didn't do anything to my tank last time. I think I'll just let it die off. Thanks Guys.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

i had that problem too before, ill probably boil my wood before i put it in my tank next time, i dont care for the looks of it


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Tank and Equipment Forum*_


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

BOIL


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

Deffinatly biol that bugger! it looks rank and disgusting it doesnt even need a major boil... I have found though that cooking it in an oven dries it out too much and it may end up floating or bits might be fragile and break off,getting into the filters etc... just my experience.


----------

